# Thread title editing...



## andyoxon (2 Oct 2007)

Please could we have thread title editing permissions...at least for 5-10mins after starting the thread...?

Andy


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

Top idea 


Especially for those of us who can't spell "rubber fetishists"..............


----------



## Elmer Fudd (2 Oct 2007)

*it can be done*

You can, click 'Edit', then 'Go Advanced' on the 'edit' page.


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

I just tried that.

Although I can alter the title, it doesn't save the changes?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Oct 2007)

you can always pm a moderator if needs be, and i confess i do clean up the odd typo here and there anyway.


----------



## domtyler (2 Oct 2007)

It used to be great fun on C+ posting a new thread, something like "How many other cyclists did you see this morning?" and then half way through the day change it to "How many red lights did you jump this morning?". I remember Cab getting particularly enraged about that one!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (2 Oct 2007)

Panter said:


> I just tried that.
> 
> Although I can alter the title, it doesn't save the changes?



After you've changed, click 'Save Changes' on the 'Go Advanced' page. Well, it's worked for me !


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

Weird. I'll try again right now........


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2007)

There's a 30 minute window for editing a thread title, after that only mods/Admin can change it. 

If you find you've left it a bit late, just report it and in the _reason_ ask for the title to be changed to whatever you'd prefer.

The report will end up in the mods forum and one of us should be able to sort it for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Elmer Fudd (2 Oct 2007)

andyoxon & Panter,

I've just added a title to post #3 in this thread, I've also just changed my thread title ' creaky handlebars' to 'Creaky bloody handlebars'.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (2 Oct 2007)

Admin said:


> There's a 30 minute window for editing a thread title, after that only mods/Admin can change it.
> 
> If you find you've left it a bit late, just report it and in the _reason_ ask for the title to be changed to whatever you'd prefer.
> 
> ...



I, sire, stand corrected !


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

Well, I just went to my thread here where I left the "T" out of fetishists. I click <edit> then <go advanced> and the title comes up reading correctly, presumably from when I tried to edit it earlier.

when I go back to the cafe forum though, its there with the "t" ommitted.




> There's a 30 minute window for editing a thread title, after that only mods/Admin can change it.
> 
> If you find you've left it a bit late, just report it and in the _reason_ ask for the title to be changed to whatever you'd prefer.
> 
> ...



That'll be why then 

TBH its not that important. Its just a mild irritation to kick back in my chair, look at my thread, and there's a glaring error that I can't correct.

Everyone got the gist though, but I'll pm a mod if i do it to something important.

Thanks for that 


.


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

Ignore my post above, one step behind as ever


----------



## andyoxon (2 Oct 2007)

*this is a title... ;-) edit.*

OK thanks... I'll give it a try.


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2007)

Now edited and displaying correctly!


----------



## Panter (3 Oct 2007)

Thank you


----------



## P.H (18 Nov 2007)

I can understand why thread title changing on most threads isn't a good idea. But it would be usefull in the for sale board, as at present there's no way to stop wasting peoples time once an item is sold.


----------



## Shaun (19 Nov 2007)

*SOLD*

Unfortunately the title time-out can't be set on a per-forum basis, it's a board-wide setting.

To help notify people an item is sold in a classifieds thread you could always *edit the original message* and insert SOLD in large letters, as I've demonstrated here.

Alternatively, the original poster could *report the thread* and in the reason simply say "*Item/s now sold, please edit thread title to reflect this.*" - that way me and the moderators will see it, and should be able to action it fairly quickly.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

